# Anyone have S/UP design of Super King Size or King size bed



## BrianD (28 Mar 2009)

Hi all, looking for s/up plan of either size bed.

I want to design my own however it will be good to see others so I get insight into sizes and heights - especially the height plus mattress, as I do not want to literally "climb" into bed! :roll:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (28 Mar 2009)

It's not a plan but I drew this:
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/ ... 44a88d6274

And this:
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/ ... 44a88d6274

Maybe they'd help?


----------



## BrianD (28 Mar 2009)

I was looking at sketchup for bed thx - I was wondering if any used these in the UK.
I am to purchase the mattress first (6'6" x 6') as such
I am not sure if is really the size - since beds seems to be all sizes. However I want to check out the sizes / proportions and any issues that arise.


----------



## jasonB (28 Mar 2009)

Here is a sketch of this bed. Sorry don't have the actual sketcvhup file, lost on old harddisc.

Jason


----------



## wizer (28 Mar 2009)

BrianD":29liqqa6 said:


> I was looking at sketchup for bed thx - I was wondering if any used these in the UK.
> I am to purchase the mattress first (6'6" x 6') as such
> I am not sure if is really the size - since beds seems to be all sizes. However I want to check out the sizes / proportions and any issues that arise.



I can't decipher what it is you are saying? Do you want a sketchup design of a bed? If so, Dave has posted one. If not then what is it your asking?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (28 Mar 2009)

I can't decipher it either. 
:roll: 

And there's two.


----------



## enecosse (29 Mar 2009)

I have read and re-read and my tuppence worth might be as much use as 
trying to burn steel in a log fire, as I am a plater/welder. but as it is Sunday, lets preach.
Brian, for my second project I decided to build a bedroom, and designed my own bed, so I picked my mattress in this case a double, lenghts and widths are always the same for each size, only diffrence is heights, but once you pick you mattress you have all the sizes you need, I got my maximum height form a divan we had and was happy with the sleeping height.
If you want to design your own bed other pics/drgs will not help that much, if you have a design in mind, you have to work from the mattress
only thing mine was a floating bed and I made mine in two sections reason to keep cost down buying a big section of walnut so I designed it so when the two sections came together I had what we call in the fab buisness depth of section, thus hopefully no bending on the side rails. 
I lost alot of pics and these are all I had left., I built everything in room.
I will start a new thread to show some of my work, no close ups, best viewed from a distance.
1st pic without finished rail






2nd pic with finished rail
[img]http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x215/johnyoung12/Picture001.jpg


----------



## oddsocks (29 Mar 2009)

Brian, i made a queensize bed (6ft) 4 years ago. No sketchup as it was designed in turbocad, but i have just looked at my printed plans.... 

The top of the mattress was 575mm from the floor (mattress was 275mm thick). 

The bed was (and still is four years later!) a prototype, so MDF sides, softwood legs and hardboard curved headboard. However I 'properly' made the mattress support frame (softwood). Rather than have one frame (or 6ft lengths of wood) I opted for two single sized frames (bed frame had a centre rail that each rested on) and used the laminated beech slats and bespoke holders from woodfit (go to their webpage and search on 'bed' - I had to slightly shorten the 915mm lengths - from memory 20 slats on each side) I made the mattress support as two units for ease and it gives independent support. 

hope this helps in your design thinking


----------

